# Heavy duty thermalite block fixings?



## stuartpaul (25 May 2017)

I've got to hang a very  heavy radiator off a plasterboard dot and dab on thermalite block wall. Clearly I'm worried about ripping the fixings out of the wall (6 no) and wondered if anyone has direct experience of such issues?

I've found these http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rigifix-Drywall ... B0032P5K96 which appear to get a good write up elsewhere and would appear to do the job.

Alternatively resin is a possibility but I've no experience with it and lining up 6 fixings before the resin goes off worries me as there is little room for error.

Suggestions and recommendations please?


----------



## Doug71 (25 May 2017)

I find these good for fixing through dot and dab, don't know if they are up to what you need though?

http://www.drylinepro.com/


----------



## stuartpaul (25 May 2017)

Thanks Doug,

They reckon it'll work and at that price I can afford a trial first.


----------



## [email protected] (26 May 2017)

I've used both the above on fixing battens to a dry lined wall on thermalites to secure a bath. 

I found Rigifix better than dryline pro though still had a couple of fails where the fixing started stripping in the block.

Consider also GripIt http://www.gripitfixings.co.uk/. I've tried these as well but found them very fickle and need to be fitted just right.. The principle is good one though as they are designed to hang heavy weights.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 May 2017)

My friend (a brilliant chippie) worked in a home for autistic children where the ceilings were 18mm wbp because they were so destructive - he watched child grab a door handle that had come loose and wind the spindle into a helix. By the bye ... he always used wood screws straight into the block with a small pilot but no plugs or resins. He said he had done this for years and he'd not had a problem.


----------



## slate1234 (27 May 2017)

I only use screw's into the block (thermalite) 4" when on site but you can't beat a cut nail for skirts, arkie's, door caseings ect
paul


----------



## Beau (27 May 2017)

Doug71":35jfyrro said:


> I find these good for fixing through dot and dab, don't know if they are up to what you need though?
> 
> http://www.drylinepro.com/



Can wholeheartedly recommend these. Had to hang some heavy cupboards and think someone on here recommended them. Very solid secure fixing and easy to do.


----------

